# Been using digital video essentials for 5.1setup, but now want to give REW a go please help,Im stuck



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been doing a lot of experimentation with calibrating sound levels without and with using a Radio Shack sound pessure level meter.

I just can't decide which setup to use.

I'll explain what I have and what I did;

*Equiptment*

*AV Amp*
Yamaha dsp-ax750se 

*Speakers*
mission 772 speakers 
mission 77c center speaker 
mordaunt short msb20 rear speakers 
mordaunt short 309i 

*SPL meter*
Radio Shack 33-4050

I haven't used the REW software as in the setup it seems like I need to use a BFD which I do not have and do not intend to get , can't seem to understand how to use it for all channels anyway.

Here are the results I ended up with, setting the amps main volume to 0 for the test tones (which seemed quite loud but according to various guides this was what I was meant to use), and putting the level meter on a tripod in my main listening position:

*Levels by ear* (amps test tones):
FL +2.0
CEN +3.0
FR +2.5 
SR +3.0
SL +1.0
SUB 0.00

*Levels with the amps supplied optomizer mic *(amps test tones):
FL +4.0
CEN +2.5
FR +5.0
SR +3.5
SL -0.5
SUB -2.0

*Levels with Radio Shack Level meter* (amps test tones):
FL -2.0
CEN - 2.0
FR -0.5
SR -1.0
SL -2.5
SUB -10 (but sounded better set at -4.0)

*Levels with Radio Shack Level meter and DVE (Digital Video Essentials) Test Tones*:
FL -1.5
CEN -3.0
FR -2.0
SR -1.5
SL -3.5
SUB -10 (also sounded better at - 4.0)

I like the results done with the level meter the most as there is a vast improvement over the earlier results without the SPL meter (can even hear quiet dialog ina movie, which was a strain to hear before), though I'm still not quite sure which one is best?

I keep thinkning I can hear the right surround better with the first results with the SPL meter using the amps test tones, and also hear the quieter scenes better, rather than with DVE results.

I'm now wanting to give REW a try,but I'm not sure if I can.
I have read thorugh all the guides, helpfiles and setups here though I'm so confused and read everything I can find and understand here and elseware.

So I have a few basic questons.

1. Am I able to use REW by having my pc conncted to my amp via the sound cards s/pdif digital output?

2. Do I need to connect my Radio Shack 33-4050 via a single phono to L/R phono line input on the sound card?

3. Or can I simply connect it via a single phono to headphone minijack?

4. Do I have to have a BFD, or have I got the right equiptment by having a pc with souncard, spl meter, calfile for the spl meter and of course the software?

Can anyone help, advise and point me in the right direction? and tell me what I need to know and do in really simple terms

Thanks 

tris


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Been using digital video essentials for 5.1setup, but now want to give REW a go please help,Im s*



nero041001 said:


> 1. Am I able to use REW by having my pc conncted to my amp via the sound cards s/pdif digital output?


Is better to use the analog output (red and white); but you'll use just the right side only(red, I think).



> 2. Do I need to connect my Radio Shack 33-4050 via a single phono to L/R phono line input on the sound card?


Correct, same as before ... use just the the right side.



> 3. Or can I simply connect it via a single phono to headphone minijack?


No, it has to be the input line ... no headphone jack.



> 4. Do I have to have a BFD, or have I got the right equiptment by having a pc with souncard, spl meter, calfile for the spl meter and of course the software?


No, the BFD is used to calibrate the sub response ... depending on the results, maybe you'll be happy with just some adjustment on the AVR and sub.

My suggestions:

1. Do the autocalibration with your AVR (YPAO, Audessey, etc.)
2. Check the settings after the auto-calibration (distance, speaker size, crossover) and most important the speaker level using the SPL, you have to be sure that you're getting 75db on each speaker after the calibration.
3. Run REW ... you'll see the frequency response, and start playing/adjusting the system ... and have fun :bigsmile:

Do you have accoustical treatments??? ... if you don't, I suggest to either build or buy some; it will help with the sound :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Been using digital video essentials for 5.1setup, but now want to give REW a go please help,Im s*



salvasol said:


> No, it has to be the input line ... no headphone jack.
> 
> No, the BFD is used to calibrate the sub response ... depending on the results, maybe you'll be happy with just some adjustment on the AVR and sub.
> 
> ...


Wasn't thinking earlier, I didn't mean headphone in, I meant line in which is obviously a jacksimilar to a headphone jack :duh:

I think I'm reletivly happy with the sub, just boosted it a bit from the AVR (presuming this means AV Reciever?) as it put the sub at -10 when I used its internal rubbish

Got the distances right-ish, still playing a little there

I used the meter twice, once to get 75db from all speakrs inc sub....though I had to mak the sub about 4db higher for personal preferance, and just cant decide with the other speakers at the momen, they soun good, just not quite right yet.

Running REW, I presume I have the spl meter connected to the pc then, but have no connection going to my amp?
As I don't understand that if REW provides it's own test tones (or pink noise) how it would come out of all 5 spakers one at a time?
Or am I still not understaning somthing here?
Or is REW simply an extension of the spl meters needle?

What do you mean by accoustical treatments?

Thanks for the help, it is greatly appriciated  Lookforward to more:innocent:

tris


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Been using digital video essentials for 5.1setup, but now want to give REW a go please help,Im s*



nero041001 said:


> Wasn't thinking earlier, I didn't mean headphone in, I meant line in which is obviously a jacksimilar to a headphone jack :duh:


Just be sure is not the microphone ... sometimes they don't work.



> ... I think I'm reletivly happy with the sub, just boosted it a bit from the AVR (presuming this means AV Reciever?) as it put the sub at -10 when I used its internal rubbish ...


Yes, AVR is Audio Video Receiver ... sorry.

Most of us calibrate the speakers to 75db and Sub 5-10db higher (80-85db) :bigsmile:



> Running REW, I presume I have the spl meter connected to the pc then, but have no connection going to my amp? ... As I don't understand that if REW provides it's own test tones (or pink noise) how it would come out of all 5 spakers one at a time?


All connections are done through the sound card (using just the right side input/output) ... REW sends the test tones to generate the graph of the frequency response :yes:




> What do you mean by accoustical treatments? ...


Here is some samples  Accoustic Panels  ... they're here in the accoustic thread section.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Been using digital video essentials for 5.1setup, but now want to give REW a go please help,Im s*

Have you read this yet?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html

The spl meter goes to the soundcard 'in'. I used this diagram to aid me in setting up REW last month, note that the BFD portion is optional, (I didn't use BFD myself):


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Been using digital video essentials for 5.1setup, but now want to give REW a go please help,Im s*



salvasol said:


> Just be sure is not the microphone ... sometimes they don't work.
> 
> Most of us calibrate the speakers to 75db and Sub 5-10db higher (80-85db) :bigsmile:
> 
> ...


I'll make sure i the line in don't worry bout that

So most seem to find the sub needs just that litte extra kick then?

Well the only connections I have on my sound card for input/output are the standard small stereo jacks, so I presume I just plug the jackin and use the right (RED) plug into the amp and out from the spl?

I also presume I use each individual phono (ANLOG) input for the REWS pink noise to be sent to, and then change connection to the next speaker?
And not have to worry about the loopback thingy?

Don't wanna go too mad in the lounge, so I guess I'll stick without the acoustic panels. 



etcarroll said:


> Have you read this yet?
> 
> The spl meter goes to the soundcard 'in'. I used this diagram to aid me in setting up REW last month, note that the BFD portion is optional, (I didn't use BFD myself):


Yep word for word, just couldn't take it all in:gah:

tris


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Been using digital video essentials for 5.1setup, but now want to give REW a go please help,Im s*




> So most seem to find the sub needs just that litte extra kick then?
> 
> Well the only connections I have on my sound card for input/output are the standard small stereo jacks, so I presume I just plug the jackin and use the right (RED) plug into the amp and out from the spl?
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes and yes. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

